#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Первод mahaavipphaaro

## Кхантибало

В каноне часто встречается следующая конструкция:
mahapphalo hoti mahānisa.mso mahājutiko mahāvipphāro.

Например в Висакха сутте, АН 8.43 (мой перевод).
Разные переводчики переводят его по-разному, например:
с. Упалаванна (metta.lk): vast spread out = типа "широкое распространение" или "широкий охват"
дост. Тханиссаро Бхиккху: great radiance = "большой блеск, сияние"

Словарь Буддхадатты слово vipphaaro переводит как diffusion; pervasion. 

Кроме того, эти слова применяются к разным понятиям, не только к Упосатхе. По-моему даже к пожертвованиям.

----------


## Ассаджи

Vipphāra [fr. vi+pharati 1 or 2] diffusion, pervasion, (adj.) pervading, spreading out A i.171 (vitakka -- vip phāra -- sadda, cp. Kvu trsln 241), 206 (mahājutika mahā vipphāra); iv.252; Ps i.112 sq.; ii.174; J iii.12 (mahā˚ +mahājutika); v.150 (id.); Miln 230 & 270 (vacī˚dilating in talk), 130, 346; Vism 42; DA i.192; VvA 103 (mahā˚+mahājutika); PvA 178 (karuṇā˚).

http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....3:1:1752.pali

По словарю Кочергиной:

visphar 1) распахивать 2) растягивать 3) распространять

----------


## Кхантибало

Смысл, как я вижу, сходится с тем, что я нашёл. Но как тогда правильно перевести само словосочетание из Висакха Сутты?
Ekamanta.m nisinna.m kho visākha.m migāramātara.m Bhagavā etadavoca : ''a.t.tha'ngasamannāgato kho, visākhe, uposatho upavuttho mahapphalo hoti mahānisa.mso mahājutiko mahāvipphāro.

Я перевёл так:
Тогда Благословенный обратился к (сидящей в стороне) Висакхе, матери Мигары с такими словами:  
Висакха, когда эта восьмифакторная Упосатха принята к соблюдению, она приносит большой плод, большую пользу, ярко блистает, её блеск далеко распространяется. 

Так вот и вопрос - mahāvipphāro относится к блеску, который вполне может широко распространяться, или это самостоятельное определение? Если это самостоятельное определение, то мне не ясно, как упосатха (или, например, пожертвование) может широко распространяться....

----------


## sergey

> Так вот и вопрос - mahāvipphāro относится к блеску, который вполне может широко распространяться, или это самостоятельное определение? Если это самостоятельное определение, то мне не ясно, как упосатха (или, например, пожертвование) может широко распространяться....


Может быть к этому имеет отношение пояснение тхеры Нагасены о том, что зло - мало, а благо - велико. "Вопросы Милинды", книга 3, вопрос 4(74) - ближе к концу вопроса.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Смысл, как я вижу, сходится с тем, что я нашёл. Но как тогда правильно перевести само словосочетание из Висакха Сутты?
> Ekamanta.m nisinna.m kho visākha.m migāramātara.m Bhagavā etadavoca : ''a.t.tha'ngasamannāgato kho, visākhe, uposatho upavuttho mahapphalo hoti mahānisa.mso mahājutiko mahāvipphāro.
> 
> Так вот и вопрос - mahāvipphāro относится к блеску, который вполне может широко распространяться, или это самостоятельное определение? Если это самостоятельное определение, то мне не ясно, как упосатха (или, например, пожертвование) может широко распространяться....


Способами, описанными в теме

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,289.0.html

находим комментарий:

Na mahapphaloti vipaakaphalena na mahapphalo. Na mahaanisa.msoti vipaakaanisa.msena na mahaanisa.mso. Na mahaajutikoti vipaakobhaasena na mahaa-obhaaso. Na mahaavipphaaroti vipaakavipphaarassa amahantataaya na mahaavipphaaro.

Duka-Tika-Catukkanipata-Atthakatha 2.320

----------


## Кхантибало

Я когда переводил, нашёл этот фрагмент комментария. Но он мне не очень помог. Если я правильно понимаю палийский текст, то здесь сказано, что слово vipphaaro (охват, распространение) относится к vipaaka, т.е. к результату, плоду практики. Но то же самое говорится и в слове mahapphalo (большой плод). Получается повторение ранее высказанной мысли.

Хотя в Каноне я часто встречаю, как Будда использует несколько синонимов или близких по смыслу слов для описания одной и той же характеристики.
Может тогда mahavipphaaro вообще можно было не переводить?

И всё равно смущает, откуда дост. Тханиссаро взял great radiance?

----------


## Tiop

Учитывая, что radiance синонимично radiation, я не вижу причин сомневаться.




> дост. Тханиссаро Бхиккху: great radiance = "большой блеск, сияние"


Также: "большое излучение", корень этого слова связан с указанием на пространственные отношения.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Я когда переводил, нашёл этот фрагмент комментария. Но он мне не очень помог. Если я правильно понимаю палийский текст, то здесь сказано, что слово vipphaaro (охват, распространение) относится к vipaaka, т.е. к результату, плоду практики. Но то же самое говорится и в слове mahapphalo (большой плод). Получается повторение ранее высказанной мысли.


Почему же, величина плода, и широкое распространение результатов, - разные вещи.




> И всё равно смущает, откуда дост. Тханиссаро взял great radiance?


Это, наверное, известно только ему.

----------


## Кхантибало

С переводом разобрались. 
Осталось понять смысл. Возьмём для примера Упосатху. "Большой плод"  можно понять как развитие успокоения и видения-как-есть, отсутствие отвлечений ума благодаря практике отрешения или рост других благих качеств, таких как щедрость.

"Большую пользу" - как пользу этих качеств для духовного развития.

"Яркий блеск" - как великолепие этих качеств. 

Но что следует понимать под "широким распространением" плодов Упосатхи?
Может быть подразумевается глубокое проникновение, укоренение в уме человека? Или может даже распространение благ Упосатхи на тех, кто окружает человека соблюдающего её? Например, получающих от него пожертвования. Такие варианты.

----------


## Ассаджи

Еще есть подкомментарий:

Maha.t.thiyanti  mahatthika.m  mahaapayojana.m.  Mahapphalanti  vipulapphala.m. Mahaanisa.msanti mahaanissandapphala.m. Mahaajutikanti mahaanubhaava.m. Mahaavipphaaranti mahaavitthaara.m. Ettha ca pa.thama.m kaara.na.m mettaasevanaaya tassa bhikkhuno saami-aadibhaavena ra.t.thapi.n.daparibhogaarahataa, dutiya.m parehi dinnassa daanassa maha.t.thiyabhaavakara.na.m.




> Но что следует понимать под "широким распространением" плодов Упосатхи?


vipaaka - это не некие четко определенные плоды, а последствия.

По-русски можно было бы сказать "соблюдение Упосатхи сильно скажется на ...", "окажет обширное влияние ...", "широкое воздействие".

Поскольку в причинно-следственных связях идентичности неважны, здесь речь идет в том числе и о возможном влиянии на жизнь других существ, теми или иными способами.

Но конкретные последствия зависят от обстоятельств.

----------


## Кхантибало

Благодарю.
Вот что получилось в результате:
http://tran.buddhist.ru/Default.aspx...ID=2&FileID=50

В той же сутте упоминается слово saccasandhā, и к нему даётся комментарий: "they join the truth". Я перевёл как "придерживаются правды". Это правильно?

----------


## Ассаджи

> В той же сутте упоминается слово saccasandhā, и к нему даётся комментарий: "they join the truth". Я перевёл как "придерживаются правды". Это правильно?


Чтобы не выходить за рамки темы, я Вам ответил в новой теме
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,549.new.html#new

----------

